# A few of the collection



## User42423 (27 Mar 2015)

As an avid & active cyclist for many years. I've been collecting & displaying my cycles at steam rallies. I thought some of you might be interested to see them.


----------



## mjr (27 Mar 2015)

Why isn't this cool post in the classic &vintage forum?


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Apr 2015)

That is a fantastic tandem! Love the way its got a gents frame up front and a ladies at the back - very much of its time


----------

